
Chang'e-4: China mission targets Moon's far side - kartikkumar
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46471668
======
kartikkumar
Live video of launch:
[https://www.douyu.com/1963680](https://www.douyu.com/1963680)

Exciting!

